# Books on the Free Offer



## LeeD (Jul 4, 2012)

What books would be good to read primarily (not necessarily wholly) deal with the free offer of the Gospel? One person has recommended Spurgeon V. Hyper-Calvinism. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is one I recommend.


----------



## JM (Jul 4, 2012)

I would recommend this one: History of the Free Offer

It contains a chapter on the Marrow controversy.


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 4, 2012)

There seem to be a few good books on it at Reformation Heritage Books, including the one that Rev. Glaser recommended, and one by John Murray.
Reformation Heritage Books - Search Results for "free offer"


Also, here is the OPC report on the free offer of the Gospel: The Free Offer of the Gospel


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 4, 2012)

If I were to recommend one book above all, in terms of how much blessing I received from reading it, that would have to be Studies In The Sermon On The Mount by the Reverend D. Martyn Lloyd Jones.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 4, 2012)

Start with an article:
Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 4, 2012)

"Janus, the Free Offer, & Westminster" in http://bookstore.wscal.edu/products/464


----------



## LeeD (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, excellent recommendations.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 4, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Start with an article:
> Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed




I second this! I have read this 3 times and in the middle of a fouth reading now. In my most humble opinion this is cuts to the chase with a very sharp knife.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 4, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Start with an article:
> Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed



Which should be read in conjunction with: 
Westminster Seminary California


----------



## earl40 (Jul 4, 2012)

timmopussycat said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Start with an article:
> ...



I am afraid to ask...is there any substantive difference?


----------



## py3ak (Jul 4, 2012)

Earl, Mr. Winzer reviews the document available at the link Tim posted. Since Mr. Winzer's review dissents at a number of points, there is a substantive difference.


----------



## JM (Jul 4, 2012)

Hummm....


----------



## earl40 (Jul 4, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Earl, Mr. Winzer reviews the document available at the link Tim posted. Since Mr. Winzer's review dissents at a number of points, there is a substantive difference.



Yes I see that now, thank you.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 5, 2012)

I am a strong supporter of Professor Murray's arguments with respect to the free offer of the gospel and those of Professor Clark in advocacy of the same. I appreciate the work of David Lachman on the Marrow Controversy as well and want to read the work cited by Ben on the same. Ferguson's talks on this and an article by my former colleague Joe Hall (in the _Mid-America Journal of Theology_) are good.

I will endeavor to read Rev. Winzer's piece on this and offer some observations. Apparently, he thinks otherwise and I will be interested to assess his arguments. I may not get to this right away as I am just back in the saddle and quite swamped.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## yeutter (Jul 5, 2012)

An old one that may be helpful is God Sovereign and Man Free by Nathan Lewis Rice God sovereign and man free, or, The doctrine of divine ... . - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 5, 2012)

David Silversides has written a very good book on this:
The Free Offer: Biblical & Reformed - Reformation Heritage Books

Also:
[1] Common Grace and the Free Offer of the Gospel - SermonAudio.com
What is the Free Offer of the Gospel? - SermonAudio.com
The Free Offer of the Gospel - SermonAudio.com
The free offer of the gospel - SermonAudio.com


----------



## earl40 (Jul 5, 2012)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I am a strong supporter of Professor Murray's arguments with respect to the free offer of the gospel and those of Professor Clark in advocacy of the same. I appreciate the work of David Lachman on the Marrow Controversy as well and want to read the work cited by Ben on the same. Ferguson's talks on this and an article by my former colleague Joe Hall (in the _Mid-America Journal of Theology_) are good.
> 
> I will endeavor to read Rev. Winzer's piece on this and offer some observations. Apparently, he thinks otherwise and I will be interested to assess his arguments. I may not get to this right away as I am just back in the saddle and quite swamped.
> 
> ...



If you will return and comment on what you think, when you get the time, that would be great. For I would like to see if I am missing something because I will admit I read the review before Murray. I am going to endever to do such (read Murray on the free offer) though I trust Rev. Wintzer did so with more clarity than I shall do.


----------



## JM (Jul 5, 2012)

Pilgrim72 said:


> David Silversides has written a very good book on this:
> The Free Offer: Biblical & Reformed - Reformation Heritage Books
> 
> Also:
> ...



[video=youtube;TPSG2Sxe4AQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPSG2Sxe4AQ&list=UUdDK-r9YRKXPPmwYNAz5xOA&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]

Rev. Silversides vs. Rev. Ron Hanko
Loughbrickland Reformed Presbyterian - SermonAudio.com


----------



## yeutter (Jul 5, 2012)

A related study that I would recommend is Hyper-Calvinism and the Call of the Gospel: An examination of the "Well-Meant Offer" of the Gospel by Professor David Engelsma with a forward by Professor John H. Gerstner.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jul 5, 2012)

I know I ask this every time but do the terms _free offer_ and _well meant offer _ mean the same thing?


----------



## py3ak (Jul 5, 2012)

WSC 31 speaks of Christ "freely offered in the gospel". Some people deny that this is appropriate language, but given the confessional commitment of the board, we're not going to have advocacy for that on here. Some people want to use that language to mean something about God's velleity. Many on here object to that; if nothing else, it obscures that "free offer" can be used without intending or importing anything about God's will except the command that Christ be held forth indiscriminately as the savior of sinners. To me it seems best therefore to have some means of distinguishing those who say "free offer" meaning it strictly, and those who use it more broadly as relating to God's desires.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 5, 2012)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I am a strong supporter of Professor Murray's arguments with respect to the free offer of the gospel and those of Professor Clark in advocacy of the same. .....
> 
> Peace,
> Alan


Which Professor Clark are you referring to? Gordon Clark or R. Scott Clark?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 5, 2012)

Our denomination publishes a short, inexpensive booklet entitled _Commending What We Cherish_. It contains four lessons on evangelism. The first lesson gives a bit of history on the Erskines, the free offer of the gospel, and where they went in the Scriptures to justify the free offer. You can view the book online or download a free PDF copy by going here.


----------



## fralo4truth (Jul 5, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Start with an article:
> Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed



I can't begin to say how much help I received from reading this. Thanks for a great recommendation.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 5, 2012)

yeutter said:


> Originally Posted by Alan D. Strange
> I am a strong supporter of Professor Murray's arguments with respect to the free offer of the gospel and those of Professor Clark in advocacy of the same. .....
> 
> Which Professor Clark are you referring to? Gordon Clark or R. Scott Clark?



I am referring, as Joshua noted, to R. Scott Clark, professor at Westminster Seminary California. It is he who has written in defense of Murray's position (while developing and extending it with his own arguments). As also noted, Professor Gordon Clark opposed the free offer. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 5, 2012)

Folks, if you have a question about thread moderation, contact a moderator via private message.


----------

